

How newspapers can survive the Internet - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/how-newspapers-can-survive-the-internet-2012-08-14

======
stephengillie
Newspapers can survive the internet in the same way horse-drawn carriages
survived the automobile.

